# شرح فكرة عمل التربينة الغازية . ملف فيديو



## Eng-Maher (15 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Eng-Maher (26 أغسطس 2013)

يرفع للافادة


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

*شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل و المفيد ♥
*


----------



## al-senator (17 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله كُل خير


----------



## المسملي9999 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

شكريااااااااااا


----------

